# Logo8 Zeitschaltung mit verschiedenen Zeiten



## Gerhard1603 (23 Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen, ich möchte als Sicherheitsschaltung für meinen E-Herd mit einer Logo8 folgendes Projekt realisieren
Taster 1 soll ein Relais für eine halbe Stunde freigeben
Taster 2 für eine Stunde
Taster 3 für eineinhalb Stunden
Taster 4 für zwei Stunden
Taster 5 soll die aktive Einstellung auf Null setzen ( eine Art Notaus)

Keine mehrfache Befehle, also ist ein Taster gedrückt, darf keine Zeitverlängerung durch mehrfach drücken oder betätigen der anderen Taster entstehen.

Bitte euch um Eure Hilfe da ich zwar vor 15 Jahren mal einen Grundkurs mit der Logo hatte, aber seit her nichts mehr damit zu tun hatte, Logo8 mit Starterpaket hab ich bereits.

Achja zum Hintergrund, hatte vor einiger Zeit einen Feuerwehreinsatz da ich Eier kochen wollte und eingeschlafen bin, war echt lustig mit den restlichen 40 Parteien im Wohnblock die um halb 2 Uhr nachts teilweise in der Unterwäsche neben dem Gebäude auf die Feuerwehr warten mussten, am aller lustigsten fanden es die, die dann auch noch ihre Schlüssel in der Wohnung hatten.
Deshalb möchte ich jetzt die Stromzufuhr zum E-Herd mit einem Relais über die Logo regeln.

Danke für Eure Zeit und lg


----------



## hucki (23 Oktober 2021)

Ich will Deine Geschichte mal glauben, da eigentlich Komplettlösungen (insbesondere für in der Lernphase Befindliche) hier nicht so gern gesehen sind.

Und damit wenigstens ein bisschen Lerneffekt mit kommt, auch nur zum Abpinseln (und in Testsekunden):


PS:
Hab' mal die Verbindung zwischen Q1 und B001:En noch eliminiert. Macht keinen Unterschied in der Funktion.


----------



## Gerhard1603 (23 Oktober 2021)

Erstmal Danke für deine rasche Hilfe, aber irgendwie fehlen da doch die Grundkenntnisse um das so nach zu bauen das es in meiner simulation funktioniert., werd mich nochmal etwas mehr damit beschäftigen.


----------



## GUNSAMS (23 Oktober 2021)

Schau dir mal den Offsetwert von B003 an. Bei hucki ist er 0, nicht 120.


----------



## hucki (23 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard1603 schrieb:


> ... irgendwie fehlen da doch die Grundkenntnisse um das so nach zu bauen das es in meiner simulation funktioniert. ...


Genau das ist halt das Problem mit den fix und fertigen Lösungen:
Man hat da was am Laufen, aber keinerlei Ahnung, wie und warum...


----------



## mega_ohm (24 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard1603 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich möchte als Sicherheitsschaltung für meinen E-Herd mit einer Logo8 folgendes Projekt realisieren
> Taster 1 soll ein Relais für eine halbe Stunde freigeben
> Taster 2 für eine Stunde
> Taster 3 für eineinhalb Stunden
> ...


Hallo Gerhard1603,
Wäre es nicht einfacher, nur* einen* Taster  ("Freigabe  E-Herd" ) zu programmieren ?
- Taster 1-mal betätigt = 0,5h
- Taster 2-mal betätigt = 1,0h
- Taster 3-mal betätigt = 1,5h
- Taster 4-mal betätigt = 2,0h
UND 'Taster' innerhalb einer Zeit-x ( 0.5 sec. ) die "Eingabe zu bestätigen" ?

So, wie es klingt - hast Du versucht, im "Rausch" ein aufkommendes "Hüngerchen" noch zu befrieden - und bist eingepennt.
Wenn es so sein sollte, dann ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass Du in diesem Zustand die "richtige Kombination" getroffen hättest, um die
Hütte abzufackeln.
Im einfachsten Fall bleibt Dein Ei kalt.

Mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## Gerhard1603 (24 Oktober 2021)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> So, wie es klingt - hast Du versucht, im "Rausch" ein aufkommendes "Hüngerchen" noch zu befrieden - und bist eingepennt


grins
ne war kein Tröpfchen im Spiel, war nur etwas erledigt nach der Arbeit,
stimmt, würde vermutlich mit einem Taster auch funktionieren, (hätte beim programmieren der Logo aber das gleiche Problem, ich würde auch da Eure Hilfe brauchen) aber für die 4 bzw. 5 Taster hab ich mich entschieden da es ja auch für die Familie einfach und überschaubar bleiben soll, und da sind beleuchtete Taster die einem quasi mittels Licht ihren Zustand verraten einfacher.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2021)

Wie wäre es mit einem für Küchen geeigneten Rauch/Hitzemelder und evtl noch eine Löschdecke in einer Schublade?

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz wie eine Zeitschaltung einen Brand verhindern kann/soll.


----------



## Gerhard1603 (24 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem für Küchen geeigneten Rauch/Hitzemelder und evtl noch eine Löschdecke in einer Schublade?
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht so ganz wie eine Zeitschaltung einen Brand verhindern kann/soll.



Da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Philosophie, meine ist eher präventiv, wenn ich  Hitze Rauchmelder oder Löschdecke brauche ist eh zu spät,
die meisten Küchenbrände entstehen durch aufgedrehte Platten, sowie bei mir, und da fällt mir außer einer Zeitsteuerung nichts ein, viele Backrohre können das, aber eben leider keine mir bekannten Platten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard1603 schrieb:


> , viele Backrohre können das, aber eben leider keine mir bekannten Platten.


Mein Feld kann das ( AEG )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2021)

In dem AEG Handbuch wird auch angegeben, keine externen Zeitschalter zu verwenden. Aus welchem Grund auch immer. Ich vermute mal da bei mir Lüfter im Feld sind und diese nachlaufen müssen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2021)

Ich sehe deine Plattenlösung eher als zusätzliche Gefahrenquelle. Z.b. du hast etwas gekocht auf Platte 1, die Zeit ist abgelaufen, du kommst zum Herd und nimmt den Topf weg, vergisst aber den Herd abzuschalten ( man kann ja denken das er schon aus ist da zum dem Zeitpunkt als du wieder zum Ofen gekommen bist, da hat schon nichts mehr gekocht wegen der Zeitabschaltung ).

So, nun steht Platte 1 auf Stufe 8 und am nächsten Tag stellt deine Frau etwas auf Platte 3 und schaltet die Zeitsteuerung auf 2 Stunden => Nun laufen 2 Platten.....


----------



## Gerhard1603 (24 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich sehe deine Plattenlösung eher als zusätzliche Gefahrenquelle. Z.b. du hast etwas gekocht auf Platte 1, die Zeit ist abgelaufen, du kommst zum Herd und nimmt den Topf weg, vergisst aber den Herd abzuschalten ( man kann ja denken das er schon aus ist da zum dem Zeitpunkt als du wieder zum Ofen gekommen bist, da hat schon nichts mehr gekocht wegen der Zeitabschaltung ).
> 
> So, nun steht Platte 1 auf Stufe 8 und am nächsten Tag stellt deine Frau etwas auf Platte 3 und schaltet die Zeitsteuerung auf 2 Stunden => Nun laufen 2 Platten.....


Naja, das wird jetzt nicht alle "wenn, aber und möglicherweise" Varianten beseitigen, aber ich möchte es bei uns so lösen, trotzdem danke für Engagement.
lg


----------



## mega_ohm (24 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich will Deine Geschichte mal glauben, da eigentlich Komplettlösungen (insbesondere für in der Lernphase Befindliche) hier nicht so gern gesehen sind.
> 
> Und damit wenigstens ein bisschen Lerneffekt mit kommt, auch nur zum Abpinseln (und in Testsekunden):
> Anhang anzeigen 56942
> ...


Hallo Hucki,
das ist, finde ich, eine sehr kreative Lösung.
Diese Schaltung funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Eingänge (I1- I4 ) als Schalter deklariert sind - oder hab' ich was übersehen ?
Wenn man natürlich Tast- Schalter nimmt (Funktion rastend, eventl. beleuchtet ), hat man auch gleich noch eine "Anzeige" (Taster ist tiefer, also betätigt ), welche Timer- Funktion aktiviert war.

Ich hätte es "klassisch" mit vielen AVerz- Timern gelöst, es wäre aber bedeutend umfangreicher geworden.
Danke für diese Variante.

Mfg mega_ohm


----------



## hucki (25 Oktober 2021)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Diese Schaltung funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Eingänge (I1- I4 ) als Schalter deklariert sind...


Nö!

1. Wie Du die Eingänge für die Simulation deklarierst, spielt in der Realität eh' keine Rolle.
2. Du kannst mit Schaltern und mit Tastern (schließend) simulieren, funktioniert beides.
(Ich simuliere auch bei anderen Schaltungen meist beides, um das Verhalten der Schaltung bei nur kurzzeitigem Betätigen eines Schalters,​gleichzeitigem Betätigen mehrerer Taster oder bei Klemmen/Gedrückthalten eines Tasters zu testen.)​3. Damit man keine Schalter braucht (und um Ändern/Nachtriggern zu verhindern), gibt's den speichernden Min/Max-Baustein B002
(Mode 3, ResetMinMax = *false*!). Das ist bei Gerhard1603 auch noch falsch, falls Du diese Schaltung zum Simulieren verwendet hast.​
PS:
Sieht man übrigens auch oben auf *meinem* Bild, dass alle Taster aus sind, aber der Timer trotzdem läuft.






mega_ohm schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich Tast- Schalter nimmt (Funktion rastend, eventl. beleuchtet ), hat man auch gleich noch eine "Anzeige" (Taster ist tiefer, also betätigt ), welche Timer- Funktion aktiviert war.


Kann man machen, aber wenn einer dann außen nachträglich was Anderes wählt, wird da auch was Anderes angezeigt, als innen noch aktiv ist. (Umschalten/Nachtriggern war ja nicht erwünscht).
Sinnvoller wären da IMHO 4 weitere Ausgänge für eine solche Rückmeldung, aber dann braucht man schon wieder ein Zusatzmodul, weil das BM ja nur 4 Ausgänge hat.


----------



## hucki (25 Oktober 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Offsetwert von B003 an. Bei hucki ist er 0, nicht 120.


@Gerhard1603,
außerdem ist (wie im Post hier drüber schon bemerkt) in meiner Schaltung noch der Reset bei En = false von B002 deaktiviert:







Da Du ja mittlerweile die Schaltung bereits "abgepinselt" und Dich somit auch damit beschäftigt hast, hier noch mal mein Original als Download zum Vergleich:


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2021)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Diese Schaltung funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Eingänge (I1- I4 ) als Schalter deklariert sind - oder hab' ich was übersehen ?


Du musst etwas übersehen haben.
Z.B., dass die "Deklaration als Schalter" oder als Taster mit SchliesserKontakt oder als Taster mit ÖffnerKontakt ausschliesslich ein HilfsMittel für die Simulation darstellt und für die FunktionsWeise der Schaltung irrelevant ist.
Z.B., dass die Schaltung mit Tastern (S) gut funktioniert.
Z.B., dass die gewählte Funktion in Form des gewählten Zeitwertes gespeichert wird im Block "store", wo sie gespeichert bleibt, bis sie abgelaufen ist oder durch Taster "reset" vorzeitig beendet wird.



mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ich hätte es "klassisch" mit vielen AVerz- Timern gelöst, es wäre aber bedeutend umfangreicher geworden.


Dann hätte man leicht für jede der 4 AusschaltVerzögerungen einen eigenen Ausgang für die 4 TastenLämpchen spendieren können (oder 3 Ausgänge zur Ansteuerung einer RGB-LED).

Ich habe mal die Schaltung "aufgemotzt" mit der Anzeige von 2 BalkenDiagrammen.
Einen vertikalen, der die gewählte Funktion anzeigt, sofern die Zeiten für Taster1 bis Taster4 aufsteigend sortiert und die Zeitwerte einigermassen "äquidistant" sind.
(Genauer: es wird angezeigt, wie viel % bzw. ‰ der maximalen der 4 Zeiten angewählt ist.)
Der horizontale zeigt an, wie viele % bzw. ‰ der angewählten Zeit bereits abgelaufen sind bzw. noch bevorstehen.




Nach dem Herunterladen von 'HerdHucki++2.lsc.pdf' einfach '.pdf' entfernen.
(Ja ich mach's immer noch mit .pdf - das automatische Entpacken von .zip-Dateien krieg ich irgendwie nicht hin und müsste immer "manuell" entpacken und Verzeichnis-Leichen suchen und löschen  )
Edit: Habe im .lsc zwei fehlende Abschlüsse ergänzt (X bei B014 und AM bei B008)


----------



## mega_ohm (25 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Du musst etwas übersehen haben.
> Z.B., dass die "Deklaration als Schalter" oder als Taster mit SchliesserKontakt oder als Taster mit ÖffnerKontakt ausschliesslich ein HilfsMittel für die Simulation darstellt und für die FunktionsWeise der Schaltung irrelevant ist.
> Z.B., dass die Schaltung mit Tastern (S) gut funktioniert.
> Z.B., dass die gewählte Funktion in Form des gewählten Zeitwertes gespeichert wird im Block "store", wo sie gespeichert bleibt, bis sie abgelaufen ist oder durch Taster "reset" vorzeitig beendet wird.
> ...


Hallo Heinileini,
ich habe ja nur die Simu - ich habe keine reale SPS zu Hause.
Und in der Simu funktionierte es eben nur mit der Deklaration als "Schalter".
Als Taster (S) lief die Zeit nur solange, wie der Taster betätigt wurde.
Fakt ist aber auch:  Was in der Simu schon nicht tut, funktioniert an einer realen SPS zu 99.5% auch nicht.

Ich fand aber die Idee von Hucki für die Lösung einfach toll.
- Sehr übersichtlich, kurz und schmerzfrei.
Ich hätte die Idee, bei rein digitalen Problemen über Analog- MUX etc. zu gehen, nicht gehabt.
Dafür 

Grundsätzlich frage ich mich aber trotzdem, wie das Ganze in der Realität aussehen soll - ein Schaltkasten in der Küche, der die Herdzuleitung ein-/ ausschaltet ?
Oder die SPS mit Leistungsschütz in der Haus-/ Etagen- / Wohnungsverteilung ?
Und was passiert, wenn die Weihnachtsente im Ofenrohr gebruzzelt wird - oder man ein "pulled pork" machen möchte ?

Das Thema fand ich spitze, weil ich wieder etwas lernen konnte. 

Mfg mega_ohm


----------



## hucki (25 Oktober 2021)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Und in der Simu funktionierte es eben nur mit der Deklaration als "Schalter".
> Als Taster (S) lief die Zeit nur solange, wie der Taster betätigt wurde.
> Fakt ist aber auch:  Was in der Simu schon nicht tut, funktioniert an einer realen SPS zu 99.5% auch nicht.


Dann hast Du meine Schaltung vom 1. Bild vermutlich nicht korrekt "abgepinselt" (Gerhard1603 ja auch nicht).
(Ich tippe mal auf eine fehlende Negierung o.ä.)

Bei mir funktioniert die Simu auch mit Tastern und bei Heinileini ja scheinbar ebenfalls:


hucki schrieb:


> PS:
> Sieht man übrigens auch oben auf *meinem* Bild, dass alle Taster aus sind, aber der Timer trotzdem läuft.


Im Post 17 findest Du jetzt auch den Download meines Originals als LOGO-Programm.

Vlt. stellst Du Deine "nicht funktionierende" Version zum Vergleich auch zur Verfügung?


----------



## hucki (25 Oktober 2021)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich frage ich mich aber trotzdem, wie das Ganze in der Realität aussehen soll - ein Schaltkasten in der Küche, der die Herdzuleitung ein-/ ausschaltet ?
> Oder die SPS mit Leistungsschütz in der Haus-/ Etagen- / Wohnungsverteilung ?
> Und was passiert, wenn die Weihnachtsente im Ofenrohr gebruzzelt wird - oder man ein "pulled pork" machen möchte ?


Ich würde dafür vermutlich auch eher 'ne Eieruhr mit Schaltkontakt wählen.
Gewünschte Zeit aufziehen und gut.


Wir selbst haben aber eh' ein Induktionsfeld:
- intigrierte Timer für die Felder (aber kein Zwang)
- kein Topf, keine Hitze
- Überkochen = Abschalten
- und ich meine, dass auch ein Auskochen des Topfes erkannt wird (will ich aber auch nicht testen).


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2021)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> ich habe ja nur die Simu - ich habe keine reale SPS zu Hause.
> Und in der Simu funktionierte es eben nur mit der Deklaration als "Schalter".
> Als Taster (S) lief die Zeit nur solange, wie der Taster betätigt wurde.
> Fakt ist aber auch:  Was in der Simu schon nicht tut, funktioniert an einer realen SPS zu 99.5% auch nicht.


Wir teilen dasselbe Schicksal! Ich habe auch nur die Simulation.
Nein, die Simulation funktioniert zum Glück wunderbar mit Tastern (S).
Und genau umgekehrt: was in der Simu funktioniert, muss in der "real existierenden" noch lange nicht funktionieren.
Z.B., wenn man (wie ich regelmässig) die Abschlüsse der Blöcke vergisst. Habe ich nachgestrickt, aber kein passendes Bild hochgeladen.


mega_ohm schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn die Weihnachtsente im Ofenrohr gebruzzelt wird - oder man ein "pulled pork" machen möchte ?


Alle 4 Zeitwerte sind an der BedienOberfläche der LOGO eingebbar/änderbar! Man könnte über Weihnachten die Werte höher setzen (ganz ohne ProgrammÄnderung), falls Du das meinst.

Und ja, hucki ist ein Genie. Definitiv!



hucki schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert die Simu auch mit Tastern und bei Heinileini ja scheinbar ebenfalls.


Ja, funktioniert bei mir, aber anfangs auch mal nicht. Ich glaube bei mir waren es die ON- und OFF-Werte des Start-Komperators.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## hucki (25 Oktober 2021)

Abpinseln ist scheinbar gar nicht so verkehrt als Training für Kleinigkeiten.
Wenn's noch nicht funktioniert, wurde vermutlich was übersehen...
😜

🤣


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2021)

Original und Fälschung. Finden Sie die 8 Unterschiede!
Das gibt's schon länger als die LOGO! 

PS:
Und sag nicht immer scheinbar, wenn Du anscheinend meinst!


----------



## hucki (25 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und ja, hucki ist ein Genie. Definitiv!


'n blindes Huhn trinkt auch mal 'n Korn.
Oder so...


Aber Danke für die Blumen.
🤗😇


----------



## mega_ohm (25 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Dann hast Du meine Schaltung vom 1. Bild vermutlich nicht korrekt "abgepinselt" (Gerhard1603 ja auch nicht).
> (Ich tippe mal auf eine fehlende Negierung o.ä.)
> 
> Bei mir funktioniert die Simu auch mit Tastern und bei Heinileini ja scheinbar ebenfalls.
> ...


Hallo Hucki,
ich lade mal die "abgeschriebene" Version hoch. (Lustigerweise funktioniert diese seit dem Neustart von LogoSoft V8.3 )

Nun ja, dann hatte es wenigstens den Effekt, dass ich tiefer eintauchen musste - mich eben nicht wundere, warum es am Ende "einfach nur funktioniert".

Mfg mega_ohm


----------



## hucki (25 Oktober 2021)

Funktioniert bei mir auch.


Aber jetzt bin ich baff, warum in der ersten Simulation *meiner* Schaltung bei den On-/Off-Parametern = 0 des analogen Schwellwertschalters dieser schon gleich auf EIN war (deswegen hab' ich die beiden Parameter auch auf 1 hoch gestellt) und jetzt ist das doch nicht (mehr) notwendig.

Das ging mir schon immer auf den Keks, das der Zähler bei gleichen On-/Off-Parametern schon bei gleichem Aktualwert auf EIN ist und beim analogen Schwellwertschalter erst bei einem größeren Aktualwert (besser wäre ein einheitliches Verhalten beider Bausteine):


Und nie merke ich mir, welcher Baustein welches Verhalten hat. 😤
Hab' daher natürlich beim ersten Versuch gedacht, das Verhalten von Zählern bzw. Schwellwertschalter wäre genau umgekehrt und ohne weiter zu prüfen einfach nur die beiden Parameter hoch gezogen.


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe jetzt auch bei der LOGO dazugelernt, als ich die Anzeige auf dem Display noch "buntifizieren" wollte (je nach gewählter Zeit unterschiedliche HintergrundFarben aktivieren).
Mischen impossible!
Es ist immer nur die Anwahl einer der 4 Farben (grün, weiss, gelb, rot) möglich, denn sie sind priorisiert. Rot hat Vorrang vor gelb, gelb vor weiss und weiss vor grün.
Habe nun alternativ noch Folgendes hinzugestrickt:


> HintergrundBeleuchtung:
> - grün  : nicht aktiv (Q1 ist AUS)
> - weiss : Scan der 4 Werte aktiv
> - gelb  : Zeit gestartet (Q1 ist EIN)
> ...


Habe durch ein XOR (B024) dafür gesorgt, dass für diese Anwendung weiss Vorrang vor gelb hat.


----------



## Gerhard1603 (25 Oktober 2021)

He Leute
ihr seid die besten, die Version von Hucki hatte ich schon zum laufen gebracht, ich werde wohl noch ein Weilchen brauchen bis ich alles verstanden hab, aber ich kann nachvollziehen dass das Ergebnis so ist wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Achja, dass mit den Kontroll-Lämpchen auf eigenen Ausgängen wäre das Sahnehäubchen. 
Danke nochmal und lg
Gerhard1603


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard1603 schrieb:


> Achja, dass mit den Kontroll-Lämpchen auf eigenen Ausgängen wäre das Sahnehäubchen.


Ja, wenn das sooo ist, dann hier noch ein AbpinselSahneHäubchen:


Kleine Tipps zum Abpinseln:

Erst gucken und Lage peilen. Wenn man sich B005 und Q5 oben rechts und I5 unten links wegdenkt, besteht der Rest aus 4 gleichen "Zeilen".
Die erste davon abpinseln, ruhig jetzt schon den DoppelKlick auf Eingang 1 von B001 ausführen, um ihn zu negieren.
Dann
1. komplett markieren (Ctrl mit A) und in die ZwischenAblage kopieren (Ctrl mit C).
2. Cursor mit Abstand unter I1 positionieren, mit links anklicken und einfügen (Ctrl mit V)
3. Halt! jetzt noch nirgends ausserhalb der markierten Blöcke klicken, sonst geht die Markierung der eingefügten Gruppe verloren!
4. In einen der markierten Blöcke klicken ABER MausTaste gedrückt halten und durch Verschieben des Cursors die neue Gruppe passend zum Rest vertikal und horizontal ausrichten.
Dann 1. ... 4. noch einmal aber bei 2. den Cursor sinngemäss unter I2 positionieren.
Unten links noch I5 einfügen und ausrichten sowie oben rechts die OderVerknüpfung und Q5.
Jetzt fehlt noch die Herstellung der fehlenden Verbindungen - FleissArbeit, aber "übt ungemein". 
Nacheinander bei I1 ... I5: DoppelKlick > Simulation > Taster (Schliesser) anwählen, dann OK.
Nacheinander bei EinschaltVerzögerungen (Spalte ganz rechts): DoppelKlick (> Parameter) EinschaltVerzögerung eingeben, dann OK.
Frohes Test!!! 

Achtung:
Die Schaltung verhält sich bei wiederholtem TastenDruck anders! Ein zweiter TastenDruck schaltet die angewählte Funktion sofort wieder AUS.
Kann man besser finden, kann man schlechter finden, kann man aber auf jeden Fall "mit leben"!


----------



## mega_ohm (26 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard1603 schrieb:


> Keine mehrfache Befehle, also ist ein Taster gedrückt, darf keine Zeitverlängerung durch mehrfach drücken oder betätigen der anderen Taster entstehen.


Hallo Gerhard1603,
kannst Du auch damit leben: (es geht nur um Taster 1- 4 ;   I1- I4 )
- Taster 1 betätigt --> Zeit 1 startet, Herd = EIN
- ein anderer Taster x wird betätigt --> Zeit 1 wird gestoppt, Herd = AUS
- danach wird entweder der der gleiche Taster x  ein zweites Mal oder ein anderer Taster x betätigt --> die zugewiesene Zeit zu dem Taster x wird
  geladen , Herd = EIN mit neuer Zeit

Oder muss die Zeit jedes mal komplett abgelaufen sein, bevor ein neuer Befehl ausgeführt wird.

Auf Deine Realisierung (wie soll das Ganze aus Elektriker- Sicht aussehen ) warte ich noch.
Wenn Du den ganzen FickFack zusammen gekauft und gebaut hast - und Deine Arbeitszeit noch mit einrechnest  <--  es ist kurz vor Weihnachten ... und Deine Frau hat sich immer schon so einen schönen modernen Herd gewünscht. (die können das alles ) - mit schönem Induktionsfeld und Backrohr in normaler Arbeitshöhe.   

Natürlich habe ich auch die Beiträge gelesen - und ja, man kann für eine Weihnachtsgans die Zeiten ändern. Aber man kann auch die "Rück- Änderung" vergessen - und dann steht man eigentlich wieder vor dem gleichen Problem - nur das man vielleicht 250- 300€ in die Idee investiert hat - für eigentlich nix. Man muss den Herd bzw. die Einstellungen immer noch überwachen.

Aber trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass ich mich über das Thema und vor allem über die Lösungsvorschläge sehr gefreut habe.

Mfg mega_ohm


----------



## mega_ohm (26 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch bei der LOGO dazugelernt, als ich die Anzeige auf dem Display noch "buntifizieren" wollte (je nach gewählter Zeit unterschiedliche HintergrundFarben aktivieren).
> Mischen impossible!
> Es ist immer nur die Anwahl einer der 4 Farben (grün, weiss, gelb, rot) möglich, denn sie sind priorisiert. Rot hat Vorrang vor gelb, gelb vor weiss und weiss vor grün.
> Habe nun alternativ noch Folgendes hinzugestrickt:
> ...


Hallo Heinileini,
das Display mit der "Hintergrund- Farbe = Grün" zu beleuchten - (das wäre toll, weil man damit "Alles im grünen Bereich" darstellen könnte ) ist mir
noch nicht gelungen. (Es gibt aber Text- Displays, die das können )

Aber tatsächlich ist es so, dass der Merker (das ist am Ende ja die Steuerung der Hintergrund- Beleuchtung ) mit der "höheren Zahl" die Display- Beleuchtung vorrangig steuert - egal wann man ihn im Programm aufruft.
Das widerspricht m.M.n. dem eigentlichen Grundverständnis der Funktion einer SPS - der letzte aufgerufene z.B.  A0.0  ist gültig.
Ich kann den A0.0  100-mal in einem Zyklus bearbeiten - am Ende ist nur der letzte Aufruf gültig.

Hmm... irgendwie entfernt sich die LOGO!  immer mehr von ihren "größeren" Steuerungen. Teilweise wird die Geräte- Anschaltung über ProfiNet / WebsServer unterstützt ... andererseits finden sich sehr schöne Funktionen nur in der LOGO!.

Ich finde die LOGO! hervorragend geeignet für private Anwendungen kleinerer bis mittlerer Größe, weil der Preis unschlagbar ist.
Aber ich finde auch, dass die LOGO! ein Eigenleben entwickelt hat. Es wäre m.M.n. schon an der Zeit, der "Kleinen" in die Welt der s7-1200-er,
s7-1500-er auch einen Platz zu geben -  denn "reden" kann die ja mit mit den "Großen".

Mfg mega_ohm


----------



## Gerhard1603 (26 Oktober 2021)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Auf Deine Realisierung (wie soll das Ganze aus Elektriker- Sicht aussehen ) warte ich noch.


das Ganze werde ich zweimal einsetzen
1. haben wir  uns in Österreich (zukünftig statt der Wohnung) ein Haus gemietet,  E -Installation wird dort gerade neu gemacht.
2. haben wir uns in Ungarn ein Haus gekauft, wo ebenfalls die E-Installation neu kommt
Zeitdruck hab ich bei beiden keinen extrem großen und die nötigen Fachkenntnis hab ich selbst.


----------



## Gerhard1603 (26 Oktober 2021)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Wenn Du den ganzen FickFack zusammen gekauft und gebaut hast - und Deine Arbeitszeit noch mit einrechnest <-- es ist kurz vor Weihnachten ... und Deine Frau hat sich immer schon so einen schönen modernen Herd gewünscht. (die können das alles ) - mit schönem Induktionsfeld und Backrohr in normaler Arbeitshöhe.


Hab auch zwei Motivationen
1. ist für mich eine Sicherheitsvariante (kann jeder für sich entscheiden) die ich egal welche Grundfunktionen der Herd hat anwenden kann
2. wenn ich mich mal mehr in die Logo8 eingearbeitet habe, möchte ich den Zustand auch online abfragen bzw betätigen können.


----------



## hucki (26 Oktober 2021)

Einige der Änderungen durch die Kollegen übernommen in mein Original:


----------



## hucki (26 Oktober 2021)

Man könnte z.B. auch die Logo die Viertel der Max-Zeit selbst ausrechnen lassen (man hat dann nur noch eine einzige Zeit-Eingabe):




Die Logo hat da mittlerweile doch Einiges an Möglichkeiten zu bieten.


----------



## mega_ohm (27 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard1603 schrieb:


> das Ganze werde ich zweimal einsetzen
> 1. haben wir  uns in Österreich (zukünftig statt der Wohnung) ein Haus gemietet,  E -Installation wird dort gerade neu gemacht.
> 2. haben wir uns in Ungarn ein Haus gekauft, wo ebenfalls die E-Installation neu kommt
> Zeitdruck hab ich bei beiden keinen extrem großen und die nötigen Fachkenntnis hab ich selbst.


Hallo Gerhard1603,
eine Neu- Installation macht natürlich vieles einfacher als eine Nachrüstung.

Zeige mir doch bitte mal Deine Idee auf - vielleicht kann ich ja was lernen. (die elektrische Lösung )
Einfach eine Kiste mit "Elektronik drinn" ist im Küchenbereich schon aus praktischen Gründen eher nicht zielführend.
Es sollte hygienisch sein, leicht zu reinigen - und auch noch schön aussehen.
Temperaturen, Fettspritzer etc. sind da für mich ein Thema. Ich möchte aber auch nicht im Nachbarzimmer die Steuerung für den E- Herd.
Ein Elektro- Kasten im Wohn- / Küchenbereich ist für mich nicht schön.

Du kennst die Prämisse - das Schutzziel "im Auge zu behalten".
Daher plädiere ich immer noch  dafür, sich einfach einen neuen Herd zu kaufen. 
--> meistens energieeffizienter
--> mehr Funktionen (einschließlich Deiner Wünsche )



Gerhard1603 schrieb:


> Hab auch zwei Motivationen
> 1. ist für mich eine Sicherheitsvariante (kann jeder für sich entscheiden) die ich egal welche Grundfunktionen der Herd hat anwenden kann
> 2. wenn ich mich mal mehr in die Logo8 eingearbeitet habe, möchte ich den Zustand auch online abfragen bzw betätigen können.


Solltest Du tatsächlich die Idee haben, die Herdzuleitung "frei zu schalten", dann solltest Du bei einer Neu- Installation darauf achten, dass manche
Herde/ Backöfen einen 3~ 400V plus einen Schuko- Anschluss benötigen.
Und ... Du solltest über Induktionsfelder *nicht* nachdenken - diese werden nachgekühlt. (zumindest all diese, die ich bisher gesehen habe )

Mfg
Mega_ohm


----------



## Gerhard1603 (27 Oktober 2021)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Zeige mir doch bitte mal Deine Idee auf - vielleicht kann ich ja was lernen. (die elektrische Lösung


Hintern Küchenverbau kommt eine Herdanschlussdose 5x2,5 Zuleitung die im Verteilerschrank vom 400v Relais geschalten wird, diese wird von der Logo gesteuert, die sitzt auch im Verteiler. Die Steuerleitungen kommen von einer extra Dose seitlich oberhalb der Herdplatten ( auch noch eine zusätzliche Kindersicherung). Auf die Unterputzdose kommt eine Niro-Platte mit den 5 Tastern die ich natürlich wasserdicht gekauft habe. Sollte funktionieren oder, gut bedienbar, hygienisch, und sicher. Und dann noch der Bonus über Netz kontrollier- und bedienbar. 


Und zu dem Thema nachkühlen, das soll eine Sicherheitavariante die eigentlich nur eingreift wenn man das Abstellen vergißt und nicht die Standartbedienung vom Herd werden.


----------



## foierstoss (5 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich sehe deine Plattenlösung eher als zusätzliche Gefahrenquelle. Z.b. du hast etwas gekocht auf Platte 1, die Zeit ist abgelaufen, du kommst zum Herd und nimmt den Topf weg, vergisst aber den Herd abzuschalten ( man kann ja denken das er schon aus ist da zum dem Zeitpunkt als du wieder zum Ofen gekommen bist, da hat schon nichts mehr gekocht wegen der Zeitabschaltung ).
> 
> So, nun steht Platte 1 auf Stufe 8 und am nächsten Tag stellt deine Frau etwas auf Platte 3 und schaltet die Zeitsteuerung auf 2 Stunden => Nun laufen 2 Platten.....


Sehe das genauso wie DMA.
Vor Jahren habe ich ich mal in einer Gemeinschaftsküche einen Kurzzeittimer (Eieruhr) in einem Altenheim nachgerüstet. War allerdings nur für die Kaffeemaschine (Schuko/16A).
Beim Herd hätte ich gerade vor dem Hintergrund von Nachlaufzeiten höchste Bedenken... 
Und wie das in der Küche aussehen soll ist mit auch ein Rätsel. Wer sowas baut oder nachrüstet kommt in die Bauzeitung. Mit Foto...!
🤔


----------

